# IH 684 - how to change CAV style fuel filter to spin on?



## alourinho (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi,


My IH 684 has a CAV style fuel filter housing (assembly / assy).

After blowing up 2 glass bowls while being unable to stop a small leak that was occurring i figured out that it would be a good idea to change the CAV for spin on filters.

I've searched the web for one of the following:
1) A complete spin on filter essay for the IH 684 - didnt find any
2) A conversion kit - there are some but as these are quite expensive and im not sure whether these will fit the IH 684 i didnt buy any yet

Does anyone has any knowledge of a conversion kit for the IH 684 or any seller who has this kind of assembly?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Stop by your CaseIH dealer and ask for a Racor filter system, or whatever equivalent they are currently selling that uses spin on cartridges. You will then remove the entire CAV mount and replace it with the Racor system.

Unless there is erosion on the housing that is keeping the gaskets from seating, I suspect you will find it much more economical to just replace the existing bowls and seals. 

What you will find is that the better diesel filter systems that have a water separation unit will have plastic bowls. Most of the new OEM systems are also transparent plastic bowl systems. 

On these systems with glass or plastic bowls it is critical to never reuse the old seals when replacing the elements. The old seals harden and then leak.


----------

